# Chills with IBS



## pebs (May 26, 2010)

Hello,I was just wondering if anyone experiences chills and a low grade fever when having a bad IBS day. When I am having a "bad day," i get chills, nausea, and a low grade fever. I feel run down and light headed like I havent eaten in days. I was curious if anyone else felt this way.


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have the same problems when I have a IBS episode. I don't really have a fever but I alternate between hot and cold. I also get the dizzy feeling like I have not eaten anything. I have not really found anything that helps alleviate the problem so I'm not very much help sorry


----------



## jlfc (Jun 4, 2010)

I've also experienced this with a flare up. In fact, I was sitting on the toilet last night thinking I must have a virus because I felt so queasy, sweaty and shivering, with D. But today I know it was just my IBS because I am much better after having gone to the toilet. And yes, I am often light headed too. I wish I knew how to help these symptoms but I think the only way to avoid them is to reduce the intensity of a flare of IBS. Stress is my biggest trigger, so I am focusing on reducing that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even a totally normal BM in healthy people can for those with sensitive Vagus nerves set off a response.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vasovagal-syncope/ds00806Some people won't have a full faint, but can feel light headed, hot, cold, sweaty, etc.


----------



## pebs (May 26, 2010)

Stress is the biggest thing for me too. It can totally trigger an attack and leave me feeling weak and downright miserable. I always think im coming down with a virus and that causes more anxiety for me, and hence more IBS attacks. Oh when will it end?!


----------



## tjesspersen (May 20, 2010)

pebs said:


> Hello,I was just wondering if anyone experiences chills and a low grade fever when having a bad IBS day. When I am having a "bad day," i get chills, nausea, and a low grade fever. I feel run down and light headed like I havent eaten in days. I was curious if anyone else felt this way.


I have the same problem. Some days I sit wrapped in a blanket all morning because I can't get warm. I have the nausea too, and sometimes feel like I have a fever, but when I check my temp. it's normal. Strange huh?


----------

